# Nintendo Wii conquers world!



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2007)

Fucking hell! I knew Ninty were doing well with the Wii but didn't realise they're about to become the number 1 seller!



> Nintendo's Wii has been the success story of the current generation of console hardware, shipping more than 9.27 million globally since it was launched last year.
> 
> Microsoft has shipped more than 10 million Xbox 360 consoles, but the machine went on sale a year earlier than the Wii.
> 
> The Wii is expected to overtake sales of the Xbox 360 imminently. Sony has sold 4.1 million PlayStation 3 consoles.


Link

Crazy! Nintendo back in the lead after all this time...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 15, 2007)

Indeed, they've done very well. As is often said, the family fun market is many, many times larger than the hardcore gamer market.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 15, 2007)

There's the issue of price as well - the Wii itself costs 40%-60% that of it's supposed competitors while games are maybe £10/15Euro/$25 less than those on the PS3/360.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2007)

Well that should be a lesson for the other two, people want to play games but aren't willing to pay through the nose for the experience.


----------



## wishface (Aug 16, 2007)

Is the wii the same 'gen' as the 360/PS3?


----------



## xes (Aug 16, 2007)

I've still not even played on a Wii,I'm going to wait till my sister gets one,so i can play with hers.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 16, 2007)

We've got a Wii at work, it's a lot of fun, can see why they've sold in the millions. It shouldn't be considered a replacement to a 360 or PS3 I don't think, though. Most of the 'gamers' on here own a Wii AND a 360/PS3, not instead of.

BTW, IGN's top 20 games, 10 are 360, 4 are PS3, 5 are Wii and 1 is PC


----------



## cybershot (Aug 16, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> BTW, IGN's top 20 games, 10 are 360, 4 are PS3, 5 are Wii and 1 is PC



Yeah, but the 'casual gamer' probably doesn't read IGN that often, or have an account on it to have their wishlist's tracked. If every owner of every console was on that it would be much different list. Most of IGN's user's are 'hardcore' gamers.

I'm assuming your talking about the 'current most popular' games charts?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 17, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Is the wii the same 'gen' as the 360/PS3?



Yes in terms of the period it was released but no in terms of specs.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a Wii and Xbox360.

I haven't played my Xbox since Christmas.  There are just no games on it that interest me.  I hate all those FPS games.

I like fun arcadey games which is why me and the other half have played the Wii every day since getting it in May.

The last console that I enjoyed as much was the Dreamcast.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 17, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I have a Wii and Xbox360.
> 
> I haven't played my Xbox since Christmas.  There are just no games on it that interest me.  I hate all those FPS games.
> 
> ...



Exactly.. the Wii owns the others for this purpose.. for hardcore games, it gets owned by the 360. Horses for courses!


----------



## XR75 (Aug 17, 2007)

It is a sad day when xbox games are labelled hardcore.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 17, 2007)

You know what I mean...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm guessing the wii is wiinning because people like me have bought one - I have never owned or even played a computer game before but this one caught my attention because it looked like I could call it exercise

on my first go I was serving aces in tennis (something about jumping as you hit it I think) but now I can't..any ideas?


----------



## Iam (Aug 17, 2007)

You need to hit the ball *right* at the top of the climb...

It's hard to do with robotic regularity, though.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll be adding an Xbox360 to the Wii and PS3 on the 24th


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 17, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> You need to hit the ball *right* at the top of the climb...
> 
> It's hard to do with robotic regularity, though.



THANKS!

I am loving this


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 17, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the wii is wiinning because people like me have bought one - I have never owned or even played a computer game before but this one caught my attention because it looked like I could call it exercise



Exactly. I knew Ninty were onto a winner when my mum said "You know about games and stuff, what's that Wii all about?".


----------

